# Delta Wood Turning Duplicator 46-840



## Bob Buran (Mar 19, 2011)

I can no longer find part 434-01-055-0001, the guide. Does anyone know of a location I might be able to find used parts as the normal places to get replacement parts say this part has been discontinued?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

These folks have a toll free number. If they do not have what you are looking for perhaps steer you to someone that might.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-parts-c-3275.html?gclid=CLDaqOaV26cCFQbc4AodskHE8w

This site may also help you.
http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx

This site requires you login on to post, think may be best place to ask your question. 
http://owwm.org/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## Bob Buran (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks. I will give it a try.
Bob


----------

